# Sie haben es getan



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute starb unser Recht auf Informationsfreiheit, aber denken wir weiter optimistisch und hoffen, dass das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen wurde. Am Ende sind wir vllt. alle dazu aufgerufen unser Widerstandsrecht zu gebrauchen.

Und noch ein Zitat zum abschluss:"Ich könnte gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte."





[Bilder und Überschrift von: Stigma-videospiele.de]

Edit:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/130/472653/text/
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,631299,00.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Edit:

Wichtige Seiten zu diesem Thema (Bei gewünschter ergänzung, einfach Nachricht schicken): 
http://ak-zensur.de/
http://www.heise.de/ct/Die-Argumente-fuer-.../artikel/135867
http://www.loeschenstattsperren.de/

3.Edit: 

Parteien, die für eine Sperre waren: CDU/CSU, SPD
Parteien, die gegen eine Sperre waren: Die Linke, Die Grünen, Die FDP
Zusätzlich zu den "gegen" kann gezählt werden: Die Piratenpartei (auch wenn diese nicht an der Abstimmung teilnehmen konnte)

Ein Aufruf an alle Freiheitsliebenden Menschen, die das Internet so lieben wie es ist und Zensur nicht für gut heißen: Dieses Jahr ist das Superwahljahr. GEHT verdammt nochmal zur Wahl. Ich verlange nicht, dass ihr eine Partei wählt, mit der ihr nicht klar kommt, ich will nur das ihr hingeht und wenn ihr keinem eine Stimme geben wollt, dann macht eure Stimme UNGÜLTIG. So taucht sie weiterhin in der Statistik auf und umsoweniger % haben am Ende CDU,CSU und SPD.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Erm, Links?


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Erm, Links?



Hab Links hinzugefügt. Hab die Debatte aufm Livestream bei Phoenix gesehn, hab schlichtweg vergessen auf Artikel zu verlinken. Ich wollte es anfangs auch einfach nicht glauben...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Schönes Bild, äußerst symbolisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Verfassungsgericht dazwischen geht.


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Juni 2009)

Inwiefern schränkt es denn den Standard-Internetuser ein? Kann das vllt. in Kurzform mal jmd. erklären? Wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher erwischt zu werden, wenn man Alben, Filme, Pc-Spiele aus dem i-net lädt?


----------



## Hinack (18. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Inwiefern schränkt es denn den Standard-Internetuser ein? Kann das vllt. in Kurzform mal jmd. erklären? Wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher erwischt zu werden, wenn man Alben, Filme, Pc-Spiele aus dem i-net lädt?



Ob die warscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden höher wird, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Aber die große Angst ist, dass diese Zensur auf andere Bereiche ausgeweitet werden könnte.


MFG Hinack


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Juni 2009)

Aber Inhalte von ausländischen Seiten können die doch eh nicht kontrollieren? Oder ist das dann wie ne Art "Sicherung" beim Anbieter, der automatisch sachen rausfiltert?


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Juni 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Inwiefern schränkt es denn den Standard-Internetuser ein? Kann das vllt. in Kurzform mal jmd. erklären? Wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher erwischt zu werden, wenn man Alben, Filme, Pc-Spiele aus dem i-net lädt?



Holen wir weiter aus: http://www.heise.de/ct/Die-Argumente-fuer-.../artikel/135867
Wenn du dich wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigen willst, lies das.

So und inweifern schränkt das uns ein: Das ist der Anfang vom Ende. Jetzt werden "alle" Seiten gesperrt auf denen Kinderpornografie zu finden ist. In der Theorie, denn in Skandinavien z.B. sind 90% der gesperrten Seiten KEINE Seiten mit Kinderpornografie. Zusätzlich werden schon Stimmen Laut, die Sperrungen für Seiten mit "Killerspielen" fordern. Was jetzt am Ende ein "Killerspiel" ist, bleibt uns schuldig, allerdings erinnere ich mich daran, dass WoW letztens auch so betitelt wurde.
Die Zensierung des Internets hat begonnen.

Edit:



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Aber Inhalte von ausländischen Seiten können die doch eh nicht kontrollieren? Oder ist das dann wie ne Art "Sicherung" beim Anbieter, der automatisch sachen rausfiltert?



Das läuft über DNS Server. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NNG5I6DBm0
Meine Bitte an alle: Ändert euren DNS Server, ich bin mir Sicher das die Provider protokollieren, ob ihr DNS Server benutzt wird. Und wenn die Zahl einbricht, ist das wohl ein eindeutiges Zeichen: Wir lassen uns das nicht gefallen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Inwiefern schränkt es denn den Standard-Internetuser ein? Kann das vllt. in Kurzform mal jmd. erklären? Wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher erwischt zu werden, wenn man Alben, Filme, Pc-Spiele aus dem i-net lädt?



Sry, aber: Komm aus deiner MMO-Welt raus.
Das ist ein Gesetz gegen freie Meinungsäußerung, gegen Demokratie. Die haben sogar die meistunterschriebene Onlinepetition (>100.000 Unterschriften) missachtet. Scheisse ist mit "Stimme des Volkes" ...

Von aussen hin sorgt das Gesetz dafür, das vor Kinderpornographie-Seiten ein Stoppschild kommt (Was nichts bringt, da man das leicht umgehe kann). Das fiese daran ist, das allein das BKA entscheidet, welche Seite gesperrt wird.
Soll heißen: Wenn Buffed.de was schreibt, was bestimmten Leuten nicht gefällt, können die Buffed.de sperren.
Keine Gewaltenteilung vorhanden, allein das BKA verfügt über Einsicht über die Sperrliste.


----------



## pampam (18. Juni 2009)

Den normalen Internetnutzer wird das wohl kaum einschränken, aber ich finde, dass es dabei ums Prinzip geht. 
Dass die meisten gegen Kinderpornografie sind, sollte klar sein. Allerdings ist das, finde ich, der falsche Weg, dagegen etwas zu machen.
Es heißt, dass man sich ungehindert an öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen informieren kann und eine Zensur nicht stattfindet, also sollte es auch so sein (und bleiben!).
Und jetzt ist mein Grundgesetzbuch nichtmehr aktuell, oder wird das "Eine Zensur findet nicht statt" so im Grundgesetz bleiben?


----------



## tonygt (18. Juni 2009)

JO genau das ist das Problem jetzt werden einige andere ankommen und sagen das sie gern auch etwas im Internet verbieten/Zensieren wollen mit dem Argument das es ja schon mal Verbotern wurde. Ich finds einfach nur Dumm das einfach was verboten wird anstatt mal danach zu sehen woher eigentlich diese Bilder stammen wer die Macht usw. Es wäre viel Sinnvoller in diese Richtung etwas zu unternehmen aber Nein verbote sind ja Billiger muss man nicht so viel machen.
Wenn das so weitergeht würde mich eine bald nahende Revolution nicht verwundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD.


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Juni 2009)

Hört sich wie ein Prequel zu "1984" an... o.O 
Was ich alles verpasst hab, in der Zeit in der ich mich nicht mehr für Politik interessiert hab; Ist jetzt rein zufällig wieder ein Kleiner Mann mit Schnäuzer und Seitenscheitel an der Macht?
Hört sich kacke an...


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist mein Grundgesetzbuch nichtmehr aktuell, oder wird das "Eine Zensur findet nicht statt" so im Grundgesetz bleiben?



Vllt. gibts ja bald eine neue Ausgaben. Obwohl, von der Datensicherung, steht ja glaub ich auch noch nix drüber drinne.

Wer hat alle meine Daten an das BKA verraten? So true.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Ich korrigiere mich, es waren über 130.000 Unterschriften.


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Hört sich wie ein Prequel zu "1984" an... o.O
> Was ich alles verpasst hab, in der Zeit in der ich mich nicht mehr für Politik interessiert hab; Ist jetzt rein zufällig wieder ein Kleiner Mann mit Schnäuzer und Seitenscheitel an der Macht?
> Hört sich kacke an...



Naja von 1984 sind wir noch ein wenig entfernt. NOCH dürfen wir schreiben/sagen was wir wollen.

Q: Was haben Ursula von der Leyen und Magda Goebbels gemeinsam? 
A: 7 Kinder, Vorzeigemutter der Nation.
Q: Was ist der Unterschied ?
A: Uschi ist emanzipiert und ueberlaesst daher die Propaganda nicht ihrem Mann, sondern betreibt das selbst.

Edit: Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Edit machen, naja, kann man jetzt auch nicht rückgängig machen


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Juni 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> JO genau das ist das Problem jetzt werden einige andere ankommen und sagen das sie gern auch etwas im Internet verbieten/Zensieren wollen mit dem Argument das es ja schon mal Verbotern wurde. Ich finds einfach nur Dumm das einfach was verboten wird anstatt mal danach zu sehen woher eigentlich diese Bilder stammen wer die Macht usw. Es wäre viel Sinnvoller in diese Richtung etwas zu unternehmen aber Nein verbote sind ja Billiger muss man nicht so viel machen.
> Wenn das so weitergeht würde mich eine bald nahende Revolution nicht verwundern
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist sowieso nochmal nen ganz anderes Fass, durch das was du grad geäußert hast, erscheint die Internet-Zensur wirklich nur als "Vorwand" einen Schritt in Richtung absolute Kontrolle zu machen. Eig. ist es fast überall besser die Probleme an der Ursache zu bekämpfen und nicht an den Auswirkungen; also die Täter einsperren, außerdem können die Leute die solche Sachen machen einschließlich der Internetseiten auch schon heute aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden, dazu hat doch die Polizei International das Recht, wieso macht man das nicht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

> Die Pressestelle des Bundesfamilienministeriums hat eine neue Studie des Instituts für Demoskopie Allensbach vorgelegt (PDF), nach der 91% der 1.832 Befragten Internet-Sperren begrüßen. Wie schon in der Studie von Infratest dimap *ist auch hier die Fragestellung so gewählt, dass eine möglichst hohe Zustimmung erreicht wird*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/vermi...et_sperren.html


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Und http://www.loeschenstattsperren.de/ ist wegen dem Andrang down. >,.<


----------



## neo1986 (18. Juni 2009)

schwääääre kost... ich kapiere immer noch nicht was sich da für mich ändert.....welche seiten währen den von sowas betroffen ne kurze zusammenfassung währe echt nett da muss sich nicht jeder quer durch die links klicken.....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> schwääääre kost... ich kapiere immer noch nicht was sich da für mich ändert.....welche seiten währen den von sowas betroffen ne kurze zusammenfassung währe echt nett da muss sich nicht jeder quer durch die links klicken.....



Meine Fresse ...

In kurz: Die diskutieren schon darüber, Seiten mit "Killerspiele"-Inhalt zu sperren.


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> schwääääre kost... ich kapiere immer noch nicht was sich da für mich ändert.....welche seiten währen den von sowas betroffen ne kurze zusammenfassung währe echt nett da muss sich nicht jeder quer durch die links klicken.....



Bitte lies einfach mal die Comments durch, dann verstehst du schon, was das mit DIR zu tun hat, es sei denn, Politik ist dir egal und du bist Froh wenn du ein Bier in die Hand kriegst und Fussball gucken kannst.

(Ich bin weder ein Feind von Bier noch von Fussball, ich wollte damit nur mein Bild des Stereo "was interessiert mich Politik"-typen zum ausdruck bringen)

Edit: http://www.presseportal.de/pm/66749/142545..._stadt_anzeiger

Ganz Aktuell. (Über Stigma-videospiele.de)


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

Post bitte löschen, oder mir bitte verraten, wie ich das selber machen kann...


----------



## neo1986 (18. Juni 2009)

OK jetzt hab ichs kapiert aber richtig einschränken werden die es nie können.....
posts kann nur ein mod löchen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> OK jetzt hab ichs kapiert aber richtig einschränken werden die es nie können.....
> posts kann nur ein mod löchen



rofl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum gehts doch garnicht.


----------



## SicVenom (18. Juni 2009)

danke das du den thread aufgemacht hast, hatte in den letzten wochen keine zeit den überblick zu behalten....
wenn ich mir alles durchgelesen hab geh ich vllt ein paar eier auf das bka werfen (ist nur 2km von hier entfernt xD)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass meine Signatur für mich selbst von einem auf den anderen Moment die Bedeutung verändert.


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2009)

Langsam komm ich mir hier vor wie in China...
Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht mit diesem Schwachsinn.

Diese "Wer die Sperrung ablehnt"-Tabelle ist sehr interesannt Tonk, die sagt sehr viel... Wen man mal überlegt wo man bei den einzelnen Punkte wohl die Mehrheit unserer Politker einordnen müsste wundert einen nichts mehr...
Und meine Sympathie zur Piratenpartei wächst immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Langsam komm ich mir hier vor wie in China...
> Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht mit diesem Schwachsinn.
> 
> Diese "Wer die Sperrung ablehnt"-Tabelle ist sehr interesannt Tonk, die sagt sehr viel... Wen man mal überlegt wo man bei den einzelnen Punkte wohl die Mehrheit unserer Politker einordnen müsste wundert einen nichts mehr...
> ...



Am tollsten finde ich ja, dass der Linken immer kontakte zur "SED" nachgesagt werden und das doch alle Kommunisten seien und die Stasi wieder haben wollen. Wer hat aber jetzt die Zensur eingeführt und wer war dagegen? Die Partein für das dagegen, hab ich übrigens deshalb hinzugefügt, da sich diese Partein gegen ein Verbot ausgesprochen haben. Wer noch Belege haben bzw. sammeln möchte, ich werde sie gerne in den Startpost integrieren.


----------



## Benrok (18. Juni 2009)

Heute ist es eine Internet Zensur, morgen wars das mit der Pressefreiheit.
Wozu leben wir in einer Demokratie wenn soviele Sachen über das Volk hinweg entschieden werden ?


----------



## Stress05 (18. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Wozu leben wir in einer Demokratie



hust ja super eine die so ne Partei wie die NPD zulässt *hust* ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> hust ja super eine die so ne Partei wie die NPD zulässt *hust* ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, ist auch ein Teil von Freiheit. Willst Du die NPD verbieten, kannst du gleich Amerika rufen. (Krass ausgedrückt)


----------



## Stress05 (18. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Tja, ist auch ein Teil von Freiheit. Willst Du die NPD verbieten, kannst du gleich Amerika rufen. (Krass ausgedrückt)



Gut Stimmt auch wieder!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, hat ja schon die arme arme Musikindustrie vor Wochen und Monaten schon angefragt, das bestimmte Seiten gesperrt werden ebenso irgendein Buchverlag (oder ne Vereinigung der Verlage weiß nimmer)...

Bald kriegen wir nur noch das zu sehen, was das BKA unter dem Schutz unserer VOLKSrepräsentanten, als würdig erachtet hier gesehen zu werden...

Auf nimmer wiedersehen, Informationsfreiheit!


----------



## Benrok (18. Juni 2009)

Die NPD zu verbieten wäre kein guter Schritt gegen die Nazis.
Einmal machen Verbote attraktiv, die Anhänger fühlen sich ungerecht behandelt und versteifen sich.
Ausserdem gehört das leider zur Demokratie.
Was mich allerdings sehr stört ist, dass die NPD vom Staat Hilfen bekommt, heist ich finanziere, indem ich Steuern zahle die NPD mit.


----------



## Night falls (18. Juni 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - jez ham die Mistkerle einen Präzedenzfall... Bei CP wirds nicht bleiben. Ich kann garnicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen will.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2009)

lustig ist, das jetzt schon öffentlich darüber nachgedacht wird auch andere unerwünschte dinge zu blockieren wie etwa tauschbörsen, "killerspiele"(das wird nee fummelarbeitden stop aufkleber von der verpackung zu bekommen) oder seiten mit islamistischen inhalten. gerade die letzten beiden punkte zeigen gut wie sehr die zu blockierenden dinge auf subjektiver wahrnehmung beruhen. nicht jeder islamist ist ein terrorist.


----------



## Benrok (18. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lustig ist, das jetzt schon öffentlich darüber nachgedacht wird auch andere unerwünschte dinge zu blockieren wie etwa tauschbörsen, "killerspiele"(das wird nee fummelarbeitden stop aufkleber von der verpackung zu bekommen) oder seiten mit islamistischen inhalten. gerade die letzten beiden punkte zeigen gut wie sehr die zu blockierenden dinge auf subjektiver wahrnehmung beruhen. nicht jeder islamist ist ein terrorist.


Daran erkennt man die eingeschränkte Sichtweise mancher Politiker die anscheinend behaupten, dass jeder Islamist ein Terrorist und jeder Spieler von "Killerspielen" ein Amokläufer ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Juni 2009)

Gerade, dass die NPD NICHT einfach so verboten wird, ist demokratisch! Überlegt mal was wäre, wenn die Regierung einfach Parteien verbieten könnte ohne ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren? Es wäre so noch viel einfacher z.B. die Piratenpartei oder andere, die sich für Freiheit einsetzen, zu verbieten. Denkt auch mal so rum...


----------



## Benrok (18. Juni 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gerade, dass die NPD NICHT einfach so verboten wird, ist demokratisch! Überlegt mal was wäre, wenn die Regierung einfach Parteien verbieten könnte ohne ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren? Es wäre so noch viel einfacher z.B. die Piratenpartei oder andere, die sich für Freiheit einsetzen, zu verbieten. Denkt auch mal so rum...


Das ist klar, aber ich möchte sie trotzdem nicht durch meine Steuern unterstützen, denn das finde ich wieder nicht demokratisch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Das ist klar, aber ich möchte sie trotzdem nicht durch meine Steuern unterstützen, denn das finde ich wieder nicht demokratisch.



Das ist die GEZ auch nicht, trotzdem ist sie da und wird unterstützt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (18. Juni 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gerade, dass die NPD NICHT einfach so verboten wird, ist demokratisch! Überlegt mal was wäre, wenn die Regierung einfach Parteien verbieten könnte ohne ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren? Es wäre so noch viel einfacher z.B. die Piratenpartei oder andere, die sich für Freiheit einsetzen, zu verbieten. Denkt auch mal so rum...



Ja gut Ich komme zwar aus der schweiz ich Informiere mich aber auch über Politik Ausland! 


So was wie die Piratenpartei brauchen wir nicht da wie ein Paradis für Piraten sind wegen den Lockern Gesetzen um das Herunterladen von musik und Filmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde ich in Deutschland leben wäre ich für die Priaten partei!


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




!


----------



## rare.trax (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Damen und Herren,


heute wurde im Bundestag die Internetsperre beschlossen.
Ein einschneidender Tag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaut euch mal das Video dazu an..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGD2q2vewzQ


Finde ich sehr passend und bedarf keiner weiteren Kommentare.

Hallo schöne neue Welt oder 1984 wir haben dich bald


MFG


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

1984 versteh ich noch, aber was hast du gegen die utopie von brave new world?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Juni 2009)

Schau mal einen Thread weiter runter, Thema wird bereits diskutiert.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=108664


----------



## rare.trax (19. Juni 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> 1984 versteh ich noch, aber was hast du gegen die utopie von brave new world?



Du hast brave new world nicht gelesen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
**In dem Roman beschreibt Huxley eine Gesellschaft, in der „Stabilität, Frieden und Freiheit“ durch Konditionierung des Einzelnen als Teil der Gesellschaft gewährleistet werden.

Mittels physischer Manipulationen des Fötus und anschließender mentaler Indoktrinierung werden die Menschen gemäß der jeweiligen gesellschaftlichen Kaste geprägt, der sie angehören. Die Kasten gehen von Alpha-Plus-Menschen in Führungspositionen bis zu Epsilon-Minus-Menschen für einfachste Tätigkeiten. Allen Kasten gemeinsam ist die Konditionierung auf eine permanente Befriedigung durch Konsum, Sex und die Droge Soma. Durch Beschränkung von Religion und Kultur verlieren die Menschen das Bedürfnis zum kritischen Denken und Hinterfragen der Weltordnung. Die Regierung der Welt bilden Kontrolleure, Alpha-Plus-Menschen, die von der Bevölkerung wie Idole verehrt werden.**

Schöne neue Welt!


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Es muß ja von unglaublicher Willenskraft zeugen, sich penetrant zu weigern auch nur die ersten zwei Themen eines Bereiches anzuschauen bevor man einen eigenen Thread eröffnet und erschreckend feststellt, dass es ihn schon gibt.


----------



## tonygt (19. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich in der Stadt leben würde würd ich sofort zu der Demo gehen.
Grad bin ich so richtig angefressen von den Dummen Politikern die einfach etwas entscheiden obwohl ein großteil des Volks dagegen ist. UNd wenn ich schon wieder Lese das sie darüber nachdenken "Killerspiele" zu verbieten könnt ich grad Amok laufen -.-". Erst mal sollten diese Idioten herrausfinden was eigentlich "Killerspiele" sind und vieleicht mal einen  passende Begriff finden. Die ham doch alle keine Ahnung vermutlich könnten mir sogar nen Kind besser erklären was "Killerspiele" sind als diese Dummköpfe die da oben sitzen und nur daran denken wie sie ihre Partei am besten stärken so das sie wieder gewählt werden den gehts doch gar nicht mehr um das Wohle des Volks sondern nur um sich selbst und ihre Partei. 
So ein Bullshit geht da grad ab ich bin grad so Wütend!


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Um nicht ein Thema auf zwei Hochzeiten zu behandeln, habe ich mich entschlossen diesen Thread zu schließen und bitte weiteren Beiträge hier fortzuführen.


----------

